# RX for Brown Skin



## Kaycee37 (May 18, 2010)

Hey have you heard of the product RX for Brown Skin by Dr. Susan Taylor??? 
Dillards & Sephora have it for half price...I guess Dr. Taylor is only going to sell it via Internet....'

I have some brown spots from Acne and need to fade them .
I purchased the Virtual peel masks and the brightner and serum..
HTH,
Enjoy!!!


----------



## sss215 (May 19, 2010)

I have used this line for a few years and sadly, the full line is not being sold right now.   I say get what you can especially at the discount.  It ended up at TJ MAxx and Marshall's and I brought a whole bunch.  There is also a few ebay listings.  I read on the facebook page for the line that she was looking for a new distribution partner.  I called her office since its local to where I live and the receptionist said alot of people were calling concerned about the fate of the line. 

If you have acne, you should try the Bright and Clear program.  I use to get breakouts and the bright and clear regime cleared it all right up.  The Bright and Clear moisturizer is mattifying as well.  The soy and pomergrante in the items help clear up dark marks as well.   

Naturally Flawless is another one of the products I use for a more intense treatment of fading dark spots.  It is a mind lotion that really works. No hydroquinone or harsh bleaching agents  in it. The tube itself sells for like 35.00. I think you can still find that on HSN. Its included in the Bright and Clear trial set, which used to sell for 55.00.  I got 3 from TJ Maxx for 20.00 each.   

I say get it and try it.  i love it!  I hope it returns! 

The line also had a Bright and Healthy program for dry skin and Bright and Even  for normal/combo skin.


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 19, 2010)

I saw one of the toners at my TJ Maxx for $3 and snatched it up. I really like it. It's a shame that the line is being discontinued. Skincare lines that work which are targeted to WOC are very few.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think they sell it at Sephora still.  I know they were putting it on sale, but you may be able to find some still.


----------

